# Edgewater 9/15



## Paul Frick (Jul 11, 2018)

headed out around 730. Nice run out to 67 Fow. Ran 4 total rods 2 0/100 back 2 side rods 3/140. Picked up a quick 5 then nothing as we headed into 70 Fow. Trolled back in 68/69 Fow. Picked up a few more. Really slowed down around 10. Went back to 67 Fow of water and closed out our 2 man limit. We probably caught about 20 fish lost several a foot or so from the boat as the waves started to pick up. No specific color today as the fish seemed really scattered. Best marks were in 67 Fow. We ran pink panties monkey puke and orange sunrise stinger spoons. Seeing the reports on badmo spoons. Hopefully can pick a few up before the next trip. Nice grade of fish today all were 20 plus except 1 17 incher.


----------



## roundbadge (Jul 7, 2018)

Not sure if it was you I chatted with in the rear lot at Edgewater around 1pm..............if not, another guy said they limited out at around 70 fow............I went as far as the Crib in my LUND Pro V, maybe 2-3 there also, the other guys said 3-4 out deeper......I found it better to stay close with 3 hens in the boat...lol

Anyways, fished skinny with several throwbacks on harnesses so maybe they are ready to head back in.............??
Nice pick though for you


----------



## Paul Frick (Jul 11, 2018)

Paul Frick said:


> headed out around 730. Nice run out to 67 Fow. Ran 4 total rods 2 0/100 back 2 side rods 3/140. Picked up a quick 5 then nothing as we headed into 70 Fow. Trolled back in 68/69 Fow. Picked up a few more. Really slowed down around 10. Went back to 67 Fow of water and closed out our 2 man limit. We probably caught about 20 fish lost several a foot or so from the boat as the waves started to pick up. No specific color today as the fish seemed really scattered. Best marks were in 67 Fow. We ran pink panties monkey puke and orange sunrise stinger spoons. Seeing the reports on badmo spoons. Hopefully can pick a few up before the next trip. Nice grade of fish today all were 20 plus except 1 17 incher.


----------



## Rufko (Feb 4, 2008)

We also got out about 7:30 similar program ran double orange crush ,monkey puke ,and a couple of Badmo spoons . No pattern most fish came in the 67-69 depths . Dipsy settings [email protected] and [email protected] 145 speed about 2.7. Two person walleye limit and 2 Steelhead . Ran straight north out of Edgewater to 67 and trolled northeast to 72 then turned back south .


----------



## baby blue (Sep 8, 2005)

Nice 1’ers out there today huh?? 
We did good in 60’ until the switch when off.


----------



## Paul Frick (Jul 11, 2018)

Roundbadge.I think we saw you out there. May have been us you chatted with. The deep seemed like 67-69 had fish 70-71 was no action then it picked up again in 72. We didn’t actually hit 72. Rufko we crushed it with double orange crush and this other one orange sunset or something like that the past 3 weeks. Orange really wasn’t as hot today as it has been for us. Crazy how the colors change. Thanks for the posts great day to both you guys.. hopefully getting out one day this week again


----------



## roundbadge (Jul 7, 2018)

well, we all know to add 1 plus to NOAA because they supposedly work off sea level??

easy 2-3 by the Crib, so 70 plus FOW was probably rockin and rollin

I have the white Pro V


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

roundbadge said:


> well, we all know to add 1 plus to NOAA because they supposedly work off sea level??
> 
> easy 2-3 by the Crib, so 70 plus FOW was probably rockin and rollin
> 
> I have the white Pro V


all waves are measured off sea level. you just have to remember that a 1 foot wave is 2 foot high from trough to crest..half the wave is in the trough under sea level the other half is in the crest above sea level


----------



## culprit (Apr 13, 2004)

Paul Frick said:


> headed out around 730. Nice run out to 67 Fow. Ran 4 total rods 2 0/100 back 2 side rods 3/140. Picked up a quick 5 then nothing as we headed into 70 Fow. Trolled back in 68/69 Fow. Picked up a few more. Really slowed down around 10. Went back to 67 Fow of water and closed out our 2 man limit. We probably caught about 20 fish lost several a foot or so from the boat as the waves started to pick up. No specific color today as the fish seemed really scattered. Best marks were in 67 Fow. We ran pink panties monkey puke and orange sunrise stinger spoons. Seeing the reports on badmo spoons. Hopefully can pick a few up before the next trip. Nice grade of fish today all were 20 plus except 1 17 incher.


Most fish were on those middle rods yesterday. Usually pick the least on them. Oh well you never know. Here's some pics Paul from Mr.Young.Dropped at your place


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

Dang, I know who I would like to take my fish to for cleaning. Nice job. What is the plier looking device used for? You ain't pulling their teeth are you? LOL...


----------



## culprit (Apr 13, 2004)

sixtyminutes said:


> Dang, I know who I would like to take my fish to for cleaning. Nice job. What is the plier looking device used for? You ain't pulling their teeth are you? LOL...


Not sure what he uses that for. Dropped at Young's fish cleaning. He always sends a pic with his progress. Nice touch and he does a great job


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

sixtyminutes said:


> Dang, I know who I would like to take my fish to for cleaning. Nice job. What is the plier looking device used for? You ain't pulling their teeth are you? LOL...


It's for pulling the skin


----------



## portney (Aug 7, 2015)

My neighbor showed me how to zipper the walleye filets to remove the thin layer of bones running down the middle of the filet.

Started doing it this year - really improved the taste ( according to my wife and kids).

If done correctly, can actually pull them out.

Thought you might be using the pliers for that....

Port


----------



## Fishcat (Mar 13, 2015)

Who is Mr. Young?


----------



## culprit (Apr 13, 2004)

Fishcat said:


> Who is Mr. Young?


Youngs fish cleaning in Cleveland


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Always pull the zipper then run the knife just below the blood lines from front to back and get that nasty red meat out the taste improves dramatically. Also bleed your fish especially big ones. Started doing that and even the big old ones taste great with the blood out of the meat that's where all the bad taste comes from


----------

